

An intentional 70 pound weight gain - “Fit 2 Fat 2 Fit” - bennesvig
http://freetheanimal.com/2011/10/fit-2-fat-2-fit.html

======
tuppy
That diet is godawful, but it's probably a staple to a lot of Americans. Ugh.

~~~
bennesvig
Exactly what I thought. Horrible, but probably a good reflection of the
average American.

------
orenmazor
from observation of my more overweight friends and their friends and habits: a
huuuuge factor is motivation.

and this guy is a trainer. he can flip a switch in his head and be back on the
proper diet and exercise routine. that step is by far the hardest thing
anybody has to deal with.

not that I'm belittling what he's doing here in any way. just pointing out
that he has an unfair advantage :)

